# different air tank



## shawnthemonster (Mar 30, 2005)

so has anyone used something other than your basic air tank (like a scuba tank or co2 tank)?


_Modified by shawnthemonster at 2:50 PM 3-7-2010_


----------



## Blackjack ATX (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: different air tank (shawnthemonster)*

I have used a scuba tank and regular compressors before. You def want to go regular compressors and tank. It gets expensive filling a scuba bottle every few days, not to mention its a PITA.


----------



## shawnthemonster (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: different air tank (Blackjack ATX)*

i have a universal air setup (2 VIAIR 480C) now but i wanted something different with my tank. i got this co2 tank that i want to use.


----------



## shawnthemonster (Mar 30, 2005)

anyone?


----------



## Mike97xj (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (shawnthemonster)*

Curious too. I need a much, much smaller tank...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (Mike97xj)*

Iv used, old paint ball bottles, old welding tanks. Fire extinghuers, any high pressure vessel will work.


----------



## shawnthemonster (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Iv used, old paint ball bottles, old welding tanks. Fire extinghuers, any high pressure vessel will work.

any pictures?


----------



## shawnthemonster (Mar 30, 2005)

no pics huh?


----------



## Mike97xj (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm still here for the pictures too.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (Mike97xj)*

my advise, think outside the box. I wont tell you where or how much I pay for my "pressure vessels" Demand is a funny thing. If nobody wants it its garbage. But if everyone thinks its desirable, the price goes up. So for now, I dont want to say to much. But a tank designed to hold 1000's of psi. is insanly over kill for a -200 psi air ride set up.
Start looking around pneuatics pieces are not new. They have been around for awhile.
My methlab build started off, as wanted to look like it was put together in the 60's when this ford was a new car. This has been seen in the "what is harlines" thread. Lots of stuff there to get you thinking.










_Modified by [email protected] at 10:11 AM 4-17-2010_


----------



## Mike97xj (Jan 17, 2004)

I figure I can find some sort of small tank that'd fit... I'm more worried about fittings. My current tank, and pretty much all others, have an in, and an out fitting. How do you deal with that on a non-purpose built tank like those?
Run a T at the single fitting, one to the compressor, one to the valves?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (Mike97xj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike97xj* »_I figure I can find some sort of small tank that'd fit... I'm more worried about fittings. My current tank, and pretty much all others, have an in, and an out fitting. How do you deal with that on a non-purpose built tank like those?
Run a T at the single fitting, one to the compressor, one to the valves?

Yes or weld ports where I need them. Depends the material of the tank.
Here is a sneek, of a tank Im testing now to be used in a set up next month.


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*FV-QR*

^^ That is going to look badass.


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (theAntiRiced)*

that thing is awesome.


----------



## holywhitebread (Jun 18, 2008)

*FV-QR*

badass as ****.


----------



## shawnthemonster (Mar 30, 2005)

that will be sick... keep this thread updated with the progress of that.


----------

